# Star Citizen - mehr Infos zur Heilung und Charaktertod



## Vordack (25. November 2015)

Moin,

ich hab auf Roberspaceindustries nen Artikel gefunden der sich mit dem Thema Tod und Verletzung beschäftigt. Ja, dieses Spiel macht alles etwas anders 

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/engineering/14318-Healing-Your-Spacemen


----------

